# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Great Huts

## Kelly Holderfield

Wondering if anyone has stayed and is it as amazing as pics look ????????

----------


## *vi*

Hi Kelly

If you are into ecological then yes this place is amazing.  Although the huts are "open" they are very private at the same time.  Beautifully decorated by the skills of local artist, each unit has it owns theme.  The Queen of Sheba hut is gorgeous.  The entire property is clean, spacious and secure.  Once you pass through the entrance gate it's like entering a different world.  Great staff and management.  It's in Boston within walking distance to the boston jerk center.  Also a new bar & grill just opened. Also within walking distance. A new night club, next to the bar & grill, will soon be open.  May be open now.

----------


## Kelly Holderfield

thanks so much for info ! any other suggestions on where to stay?

----------


## *vi*

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...ay-in-Portland

Here is a post I started and will soon add to.

----------


## Elise Pittelman

my husband and i stayed there last year. it's a very unique and interesting place. not for the faint of heart. we are glad we went, and would not go back. during our stay there was a lot of rain (very common on the east side of the island). in order to go to the bathroom, we had to go outside our sleeping room, and down some stairs...not very convenient. it's kind of like camping.

----------


## JitterBug

"unique" and "interesting" are good words to describe that "compound" . . . for the price that's being asked, there are a lot of better options.

definitely not for the faint of heart. are there still doberman's patrolling the property?

----------


## sammyb

> definitely not for the faint of heart. are there still doberman's patrolling the property?


yes!

----------

